# Pictures of your Hog Trap



## jbyrd_1976

I know that many f you run hogs with dogs, however we have several hogs on our place that we are gonna shoot and trap.  

I would like to see some pictures of the hogs traps used on this forum.  Im not interested in running dogs, just trap pictures.

About what is the cost for a trap, I will buy the steel and weld.  Also do you use a single trip setup or a spring door where multiple piggies can get in and the spring door keeps them from escaping?

All insight will be appreciated.


----------



## jbyrd_1976

28 folks have looked, no info posted.  Does anyone trap hogs?  Or is it that just no pictures available?

What is the best way to eliminate hogs off the land, or at least reduce their #'s.


----------



## CAL

I have pictures of my traps but am on a new computer without them downloaded here.
To better answer your question,I use a 16 ft.cow panel cut in half for the top and bottom of the trap.A 16 ft.hog panel cut in half for the sides of the trap.A 4' piece of hog panel for the back of the trap.I weld all this together.The front is where the gate is.The gate is a drop gate made from angle iron with a piece of 4' hog panel in it.The track for the drop gate to ride in is made from angle iron and some small 1" square tubing.The trigger is simply a piece of small cable pulled over the top of the gate track to a trip mech.in the back of the trap.If you build a trap,remember to always put some dirt in the trap as the hogs will not go in there if only the bottom is exposed without dirt to hide the panel.Will try to find pictures of a trap for you.Hope this has been of some help!


----------



## try2shoot

Here is mine. I used cattle panels cut in half. Bought 3 and already had the wood. Cost about $45. I used wire to hold panels together and welded between the wire. Have caught a few in it. Pigs have been gone from club for the last couple years but I saw about 12 Sunday so I may need to get the trap baited up. 
try2shoot


----------



## Handgunner

try2shoot said:


> Here is mine. I used cattle panels cut in half. Bought 3 and already had the wood. Cost about $45. I used wire to hold panels together and welded between the wire. Have caught a few in it. Pigs have been gone from club for the last couple years but I saw about 12 Sunday so I may need to get the trap baited up.
> try2shoot


Looks like that lil' boar has some teeth on him.  He's looking at you like you owe him money!


----------



## CAL

Here is my idea of a trap as I posted.Sorry,ya still can't see the trigger!


----------



## Handgunner

CAL said:


> Here is my idea of a trap as I posted.Sorry,ya still can't see the trigger!


Lookin' good over that way!


----------



## JabboHawgkilla

I am looking at building 3x4x7 using 1x2 tube steel.Hog panel on sides top and back with 3/4 expanded metal on bottom. There will be a angle type door so they can get in still but can't get out. Had a big one get in a trap at our club and destroyed it. Looking at around 150-200$. We have some hogs on camera that dwarf a 55 gal drun laying down. That's a hog!!! Oh ,should take about 100 ft tubing at 65-75.00 per 100ft.


----------



## CAL

JabboHawgkilla said:


> I am looking at building 3x4x7 using 1x2 tube steel.Hog panel on sides top and back with 3/4 expanded metal on bottom. There will be a angle type door so they can get in still but can't get out. Had a big one get in a trap at our club and destroyed it. Looking at around 150-200$. We have some hogs on camera that dwarf a 55 gal drun laying down. That's a hog!!! Oh ,should take about 100 ft tubing at 65-75.00 per 100ft.



Sorry,I don't think one can tear mine apart!It is welded every 6 inches in some places on both sides too.A big hog might bend it some but tear it up,I don't think so.main reason I say this is they don't have room to run and get up momentum.I have seen a big hog run completely through a hog wire fence,but the hog had momentum.


----------



## merican

I am fixing to build four traps but havent decided on a door. What do yall think is better drop or swinging?


----------



## WolfPack

I use a root style door trap.  I know some are trying to get rid of hogs but I hope those traps get some shade.


----------



## Florida Curdog

I use four sections and 4x4 posts with a swing door. I like the swing door so the can keep coming in. I have had 11 hogs in it at one time. Makes it easy to get them out with no roof. It's been beat up by some bad hogs but never broke.


----------



## Dpsmith

Trap i built a few monthes ago. been catching a few with it. it wasnt hard to built took about 2 days


----------



## CAL

merican said:


> I am fixing to build four traps but havent decided on a door. What do yall think is better drop or swinging?



I have 3 traps with all drop doors.Have had hogs to get out of drop door trap two times.They need a latch to stop from being able to raise the door.


----------



## jbyrd_1976

thanks for the pics and advice guys...Keep them coming.


----------



## Davexx1

Here are a few of the different traps and styles of traps I use.  All are portable, one piece, 4'x4'x8', steel angle welded frame, welded wire panels for sides, ends, tops, and bottoms.  Several do have expanded metal for floors.  Most have load out doors or removable top panel.  Some have a single guillotine vertical sliding door, others have a spring loaded side swing door and guillotine door, others have a single upswing rooter style door. 

















All are very effective when placed and used correctly.

Dave1


----------



## jbyrd_1976

Thanks Dave....The front left pig in the middle picture looks odd.


----------



## Louis843

*Permanent Hog Trap*

These are some pictures of one of my traps.  Not the best pics of the design, but I have caught 79 pigs in just this one trap.  It is made of cattle panels, 4 inch fence posts two feet in the ground, and two 10 ft 2x6s sandwiching two 10 ft 1x4s to make a track for the plywood door.  The door frame is also two feet in the ground, making the door frame 8ft. tall.  I also have a 2x4 at the top and middle of the door for sturdiness.  I screwed an eye bolt in the top of the door, as well as in the 2x4 at the top of the door frame.  A string is run from the eye bolt at the top of the door through the 2x4 at the top of the frame, then to another 2x4 rectangular frame, also 8ft in the air, two feet from the back of the trap.  The end of the string is then tied to another 2x4, and when the trap is set, is situated one foot off the ground.  When the pigs come in to eat the corn that is poured behind the trigger, it's game over for them.  May be confusing, but thats my attempt to describe it.


----------



## mike bell

nice pics yall!   I think we will be making a few traps and try to get some hogs.

I have a question.

Can you trap during deer season?  using corn or what ever for the bait?  how does trapping work during deer season?


----------



## mike bell

Well can you bait a trap during deer season?


----------



## Woodscrew

mike bell said:


> Well can you bait a trap during deer season?



Sure you can as long as your not hunting deer around the trap.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

Strictly My Opinion .... 

Drop doors
Pros: Easy trigger system
Cons: have to be aligned right so they drop straight or they hang up and don’t close. They can also be pushed up by a rooting hog if they don’t have a lock and once tripped you can't catch anymore till you get hogs out and reset it.

Rooting doors (hinged from top)
Pros: Catch hogs after being tripped. Easiest trigger system. Not necessary to have a trigger mechanism (but it helps).
Cons: After being trapped if there is no bottom a hog starts rooting dirt around the door and it will not swing to let other hogs in. If the hogs have rooted around the door it could cause the door not to close all the way. Also if the door is too wide when a new hog goes in a trapped hog can escape. 

Angled corner door (like davexx1 second picture)
Pros: Catch hogs after being tripped. Harder for a trapped hog to escape when a new hog tries to enter. Not necessary to have a trigger mechanism (but it helps).
Cons: small possibility of trapped hog escaping when a new hog tries to enter.

I personally go with the angled swing door with it you get the benefit of multiple catches with a small likelihood of a trapped hog escaping while a new hog is entering. I have my own design for a trigger when using this type door. I will post pictures when I finish the one I am building this weekend.

Check out Texas Boars to see some ideas for trapping.

Dave why do you have a drop door and a swing door on your trap. Do you use the drop door strictly for removal or as a trip to.

As far as covering the bottom with dirt I don't and have caught lots of hogs. I will be building one this weekend and will post pictures Monday.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

here is a piture of trap I built saturday. i also took some pictures of the trigger.


----------



## Cliffhines

*First hog*

heres 2 of my traps and a piture of my first hog 300+ pounder seen him last weds on the highway and caught him today the trap is a true 4x8 no top or bottom he dug down a foot but he was making the trap better the other i just placed today thats the only reason i found the other hog i checked it last night at 10 and rebaited these pics were taken with my cell


----------



## siberian1

I love the race car in the background!!!


----------



## Cliffhines

which one the mustang 2 or the 49 latemodel


----------



## cyco

if any of yall want to give away some hogs I would be glad to take them off your hands


----------

